# Need some original Xbox Modchips. Any US/NA sellers?



## codezer0 (Oct 14, 2016)

Long story short, original thread for reference or the long version.

Simply, I have two OG Xbox systems that I picked up for salvage. One is giving me an error implying that it can't start the dash on the system. The other, I accidentally unlocked the hard drive after soft-modding, and now gives me an error because it's expecting it to be locked.

Both are v1.6 systems. And in the interest of being able to resolve this quickly and effectively, it would appear I'd need a modchip that can at least load a new BIOS to give me a way to actually re-set the hard drives in both systems and get them both up and running correctly.

While some of the fellow tempers were indeed helpful, the links provided seem to imply that they were going to be shipping overseas, which would negate the up-front cost of picking up a chip from the linked site. Trying to search on Amazon or ebay brings me no results, and my Google-Fu is, for lack of kinder wording, terrible.

I'll be up front in saying that I really don't know what would make for a good/meh/bad modchip for these, since the last time I actually shopped for a modchip was when I ended up buying a pre-modded PS2 with a Matrix Infinity chip. I am aware of there being solder-less modchips for an OG xbox, but would any of them work in a 1.6 system? At least if there is such a thing at a reasonable price, I could slide by with just picking up one and then installing to the afflicted box to perform the necessary repairs, kind of like a portable tool kit. Otherwise, I'd need to order at least two (one for each system).

Is there even such a thing as a reputable seller that carries these anymore? I get it's not a retro system, but it also isn't a current system, either. And just trying to do what I can to get them up and running. Ideally it'd be great if they were in the US, but I'd even settle for at least in the north american continent if it isn't like having to pay double the amount and still waiting two months to get the thing.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Oct 17, 2016)

If you have your eeprom,  you can relock your hdd with pc. If you have any soldering skills you can make your own eeprom reader to read from MB as well.


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 17, 2016)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> If you have your eeprom,  you can relock your hdd with pc. If you have any soldering skills you can make your own eeprom reader to read from MB as well.


Even if I could do that successfully, that only covers one of the consoles. The other, is giving the error code of not being able to set the clock, and not being able to launch the dashboard to remedy that. I wouldn't presently know of any way to get that one up and running, either. Since, without a known dashboard build, I can't use that ndure soft mod setup to get it running again, I would think.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Oct 17, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Even if I could do that successfully, that only covers one of the consoles. The other, is giving the error code of not being able to set the clock, and not being able to launch the dashboard to remedy that. I wouldn't presently know of any way to get that one up and running, either. Since, without a known dashboard build, I can't use that ndure soft mod setup to get it running again, I would think.



There use to be an eeprom info program, I do think this would tell you the dashboard, the clock, could be battery related?


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Correct me if im wrong, but I fail to see how that will help if neither system will boot at this point in time.

While your eeprom item might help with one, I am skeptical about it helping at all with the other that - for all I know - has no dashboard at all.

At least I know for certain with a modchip, I could make them boot up to at least load stuff either via FTP or disc.


----------



## 3dsgametime (Nov 5, 2016)

I have only purchased from them once, but I got my OG xbox mod chip (aladdin chip) from http://www.ps2cover.com/products/Aladdin-XT-Xbox-Mod-Chip.html  It came via USPS, I think took about 4 days or a week and it's been working fine.  I don't know if this is the best OX Xbox chip, though way back machine tells me it was popular, I haven't been able to find any other ones at all and this chip is working just fine for whatever i have thrown at it so far.


----------



## ChonLeesmircclient (Jun 21, 2017)

3dsgametime said:


> I have only purchased from them once, but I got my OG xbox mod chip (aladdin chip) from http://www.ps2cover.com/products/Aladdin-XT-Xbox-Mod-Chip.html  It came via USPS, I think took about 4 days or a week and it's been working fine.  I don't know if this is the best OX Xbox chip, though way back machine tells me it was popular, I haven't been able to find any other ones at all and this chip is working just fine for whatever i have thrown at it so far.


The reson alddins are available because they will have to be flashed with evoulution x xbox scene was the place to go the dashboard you can change the green xbox start up to any colur you want go to mirc client to xbins best chip xcuter lite i do have a solderless modchip and 80 gig hd work on 2001 to 2004 xboxes the 2003 has the samsung drives philips and thomson are junk  the chip and hd are for sale


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jun 21, 2017)

ChonLeesmircclient said:


> The reson alddins are available because they will have to be flashed with evoulution x xbox scene was the place to go the dashboard you can change the green xbox start up to any colur you want go to mirc client to xbins best chip xcuter lite i do have a solderless modchip and 80 gig hd work on 2001 to 2004 xboxes the 2003 has the samsung drives philips and thomson are junk  the chip and hd are for sale




lol, I have a thompson that has been running strong since I bought it in early 20xx, nothing wrong with it.


----------

